# Help in staying positive



## Gemma2110 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi, this is the 1st time I have joined a forum so hope I'm doing this right. 
My husband and I have been trying to conceive for nearly 3 years now with no luck, reasons are unknown. I have taken clomid for nearly a year but still nothing.
I am finding it incredibly hard to stay positive, can anyone offer any advice? 
I feel like it's never going to happen and all around me friends and work colleagues are getting pregnant and I find it so frustrating That it's not happening for us. 
I am happy for my friends but it feels like a punch in the gut! 
Please any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Gemma
Sorry to hear you are feeling down its really hard to stay positive- especially when it seems that everyone and their mother is getting pregnant! Tbh I try and avoid pregnant situations as it doesn't do my moral much good and find avoiding situations where I can much more helpful in staying positive. Do you have any close friends who you can talk to? Here is a great place to just share how you are feeling as it's hard going a lot of the time. Feel free to vent when ever you need too! 

Have you had any other fertility tests done? Ie level 1 tests through the gp? Are you under a fertility hospital? And have they talked about the possibility of ivf? I know you are different to me, I never had clomid as a different situation, and also you don't say how old you are? 3 years feels a long time- have the clinic offered more tests or do you have to be on clomid for a certain amount of time? It may be that you need to push for some more things with your clinic?

Good luck with things anyway,
Xx


----------



## Gemma2110 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks, I'm 32. Our next step is IVF just waiting to hear from the hospital but it's a slow process and doesn't seem to be moving very fast. I do talk to my close friends but they can not understand completely as most haven't had my problems, which I'm glad of I wouldn't wish this on anyone. 

Good luck to you too. Xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

That's great news, you have an action plan!


In the meantime, get involved with the forum and find friends on here in a similar situation. Arm yourself with information, a great book is Toni Weschler's a 'Taking Charge of your Fertility'. 


And never, ever give up. It will happen     


xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

just keep swimming..remember there will always be good and bad days. sometimes it takes a long time to get where you need to be. good luck.


----------



## Gemma2110 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone. Xx


----------

